# show us your lizards,dragon and geckos



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 3, 2012)

hey guys and girls im curious on what types of lizards you all have so if you have a photo please post it so we came see what wonderful creature you have.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2012)

these are my three babies having a bath! 2 lawson's dragons and 1 central netted




what have you got?


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 4, 2012)

i have a eastern water dragon i have to figure out how to get picture on here.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2012)

underneath where you can reply click 'go advanced', then when that screen pops up click on the little paper clip icon and go from there


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 4, 2012)

Synny:

When she was a baby:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2012)

i love those red spots, Tit4n!


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 4, 2012)

White beardie hatchies














No longer have it,
But water dragon bub


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 4, 2012)

Her now:


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 4, 2012)

Heres our little guy!


----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 4, 2012)

here's my best friend draco. eastern water dragon.





he is so fat i have to cut down on feeding abit haha

thanks icarus for the help


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 4, 2012)

hey guys and girls keep up the great picture i love seeing all your lizards


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 4, 2012)

Just to break up the dragon fest that's happening


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2012)

i love how there's heaps of beardies! and such colour variety in each of them


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 4, 2012)

that there my friend it stunning.WOW such a good looking creature


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2012)

what sort of gecko is that?


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 4, 2012)

Icarus said:


> what sort of gecko is that?



Golden tailed gecko


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 4, 2012)

well you my friend are one lucky person


----------



## jamesrXD (Apr 4, 2012)

All my little hatchies, 
1x levis
2x golden tail
Excuse the glare of the tea towel under the tub of the last golden tail picture


----------



## Wally (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## PythonOwner25 (Apr 4, 2012)

Some of the skinks, geckos and dragons in my collection. 

One of my four GWD's, My male N.Amyae and my shingle pair


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 4, 2012)

very nice photo's guys and girls i hope everyone is injoying them


----------



## adam111 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Golden tailed gecko



o0o pretttty


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 4, 2012)

there is a few of mine


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2012)

Tassie97 - gorgeous blueys! What are the other dragons and skinks? Especially those dragons at the beginning, they're awesome.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheers, all the dragons are Mountain Dragons they are the only dragon species we can keep in tasmania


----------



## Becca.J (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey this is twitch my 8 week old beardie
The love of my life!


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 6, 2012)

A couple of geckos for ya's


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 6, 2012)

looks good tit4n,first shot looks a bit skinny but the other shots look good,nice dragon



waterdragonguy69 said:


> very nice photo's guys and girls i hope everyone is injoying them



obviously we love them as do you



Tassie97 said:


> View attachment 245929
> View attachment 245930
> View attachment 245931
> View attachment 245932
> ...



ooh so many I am jealous


----------



## Wally (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Icarus (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## maddog-1979 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gary


----------



## james.5 (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks very thoughtful there Maddog!

Here are some of mine sorry they're so big!! Can anyone tell me how to make them smaller?


----------



## VickiR (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 246356
View attachment 246357


----------



## kukri-dragon (Apr 7, 2012)

View attachment 246364
View attachment 246365
View attachment 246367


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 9, 2012)

kukri-dragon said:


> View attachment 246364
> View attachment 246365
> View attachment 246367



pics not working for me


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 9, 2012)

James.5, what is that really silverly skink? I really like it haha


----------



## james.5 (Apr 9, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> James.5, what is that really silverly skink? I really like it haha



it's a White's Skink, one of my nicer looking ones, shame that it isn't as friendly as my dragon's though!


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 9, 2012)

very handsome critter


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 9, 2012)

they are pics of a whites skink too ^


vampstorso said:


> James.5, what is that really silverly skink? I really like it haha


----------



## leeroy1983 (Jul 28, 2012)

picked this little fella up yesterday, his name is Trip and he surprisingly quick for a three legged beardie


----------



## KristenJ (Jul 29, 2012)

My gecko 'Willow'


----------

